# How To Get Th From Cig-a-like



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)




----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

haha True - yet we still get requests for them

Apparently though the e-roll is about the best of the sad bunch


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

I've heard a few good things about the e-roll. BUt I still think the ego with ce5 is a much better starting point. They should ban cig-a-likes as they do more damage to this industry, and rise scepticism whether the concept of an ecig can work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/11/13)

hey i got one of those in the post right now as a in case of emergency backup


----------

